# Klein Quantum Pro ?



## roadbike (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm interested in buyying this Klein Quantum pro and i've been doing some research about it and cant seem to find anything.. a lot of photos that I have seen of the bike don't have the logo on the down tube but this one does.. if you guys can help me out just buy saying what the year is or what you think of the bike.. 
thanks
(here is a picture of the bike to see if you guys know anything about it)
View attachment 278540


----------



## WellUmm (Apr 6, 2013)

Judging by the logo, that one was made after trek bought Klein and moved manufacture outside WA. I would say it is from the early 2000s.


----------



## roadbike (Apr 7, 2013)

okay i was thinking that it was a fake because i couldnt find anything about it.. i think it might be a 1999 or does that seem a bit of


----------



## WellUmm (Apr 6, 2013)

roadbike said:


> okay i was thinking that it was a fake because i couldnt find anything about it.. i think it might be a 1999 or does that seem a bit of


I think you're a lot closer than I was. Taking a look around the interwebz, the silver ones are from around 98 and 99, so disregard my earlier estimate.


----------



## roadbike (Apr 7, 2013)

okay, how much would you pay for this bike thinking that its a 99 with 9sp Ultegra 12-23 in the back and 53/42 in the front.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

roadbike said:


> okay, how much would you pay for this bike thinking that its a 99 with 9sp Ultegra 12-23 in the back and 53/42 in the front.



I wouldn't pay much. 

Does it fit you?

Are you planning on using it as a crit bike? Because, unless you have buttery smooth pavement in your area, that bike will be handful on long rides. 

I like frames with a warranty, that have been fit to me. 

By the time you replace the chain, brake pads, tires, saddle, and get a tune up, you are going to have a lot more into it than you were planning on. And you will still be riding a fairly harsh, possibly ill fitting bike from 1998.

No thanks...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I've got a 2000 Quantum Race, and it has a standard headset that was slightly less than 1 1/8" (needed a shim, but wasn't a true 1" steerer tube). It was one of the last Chehalis-built Kleins. I recall that the next year, Quantums had integrated or semi-integrated flared head tubes like on the bike in question, but they also had carbon seat stays. Maybe I'm wrong and Klein went with carbon seat stays in 2002, and if that is the case, this one is a2001. If I'm right, then this is sort of a mid-year rarity??? Like a 2000.5 year model??? 

As morgan1819 said, it all depends on how much parts replacing you need to do. But in my estimation, if the bike is in good-to-excellent condition, I'd pay somewhere around $500-$550. I base on that on seeing frame sets sell for around $300-$350. If it's pristine, maybe another Benjamin. 

As for ride quality, Kleins are wicked stiff but also pretty damn smooth for AL. My QR was the stiffest bike I've ever ridden. I never felt beat up after long rides on it either. If I was looking for a race bike, I'd buy it.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

I was thinking closer to $200 max, if it's perfect.

Chain $40
Tires $100
Brake pads all around $30
Saddle $50-$80
Cables and Tune-up $100 +

There is no way I would buy this bike, when I could go to my nearest bike store, and actually get fitted for something like a Giant Defy, that would ride much better, be 15 years newer, and would have a much better resale value.

If you want to buy a classic bike to put some fun miles on, get a Colnago, or something in steel. Just my opinion...


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

I had that same frame. It is a 1999 model year and was built in Washington by Klein. Even though they were under Trek ownership at the time they were still being built in the Klein factory. They moved the production to Trek in 2000. It has to be one of my all time favorite bikes and even though it is aluminum, the ride was fairly comfortably. I did many centuries and crits on it and it performed well in whatever you wanted to do. With that being said, the bike is now 14 years old so it really depends on what shape it is in. I sold my frameset about 3 years ago for $400 so for the bike, as is, I would say no more than $500 if it is in excellent condition.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

morgan1819 said:


> I wouldn't pay much.
> 
> Are you planning on using it as a crit bike? Because, unless you have buttery smooth pavement in your area, that bike will be handful on long rides.


Bullshit! I rode my Quantum Race for 9 years. The ride was as comfortable and as responsive as my Madone 6.2. In fact, on certain pavements such as course pebble surfaces, I'd rather have the Klein.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

testpilot said:


> Bullshit! I rode my Quantum Race for 9 years. The ride was as comfortable and as responsive as my Madone 6.2. In fact, on certain pavements such as course pebble surfaces, I'd rather have the Klein.


Yea, it's obvious that morgan1819 has never ridden a Klein Q. Also, $200 would not get him close owning a Quantum. There are too many folks out there that know the true value of a Chehalis-built Klein that if one in excellent condition was offered at $500, it'd be sold within a couple days.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

testpilot said:


> Bullshit! I rode my Quantum Race for 9 years. The ride was as comfortable and as responsive as my Madone 6.2. In fact, on certain pavements such as course pebble surfaces, I'd rather have the Klein.


Settle down there, Chief. To each, their own.

I've never ridden a trek Madone, so I'll take your word for it that the Quantum Race is the preferred bike between the two of those.

I'm a Klein fan. I owned three Klein mtn bikes (1 Adroit, 2 Attitudes), and two Quantum Race's, before I bought my first Look 585. 

I live in Michigan, and do several 60-100 mile rides per year on chip-seal, pot hole strewn roads. The difference I feel after 100 miles on the Look, compared the Klein is incredible. With the Klein, I just wanted to get off the bike as soon as possible. The Look makes me want to keep going.

I'm glad you like yours better than your Trek. Congrats.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> Yea, it's obvious that morgan1819 has never ridden a Klein Q. Also, $200 would not get him close owning a Quantum. There are too many folks out there that know the true value of a Chehalis-built Klein that if one in excellent condition was offered at $500, it'd be sold within a couple days.



I've owned 2 of them, so you're wrong on that one.

The bike is worth whatever someone will pay. I stated it was only worth a couple of hundred to me, because it would take another $250-$300 to update it where I would feel safe riding it aggressively. And then you still have a 15 year old aluminum frame with no warranty.

Sorry if my opinion hurts your feelings.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

morgan1819 said:


> I've owned 2 of them, so you're wrong on that one.
> 
> The bike is worth whatever someone will pay. I stated it was only worth a couple of hundred to me, because it would take another $250-$300 to update it where I would feel safe riding it aggressively. And then you still have a 15 year old aluminum frame with no warranty.
> 
> Sorry if my opinion hurts your feelings.


No feelings hurt here. And I was obviously wrong in my assertion that you were not a Klein-ie. I see that you are in fact a Klein fan. Love their MTBs- always wished I owned one.

I really just wanted to get the point across that a Klein like that in good-to-excellent condition would easily sell for $500. My opinion is based on the number of framesets that I've seen sell for $300-$350 on CL and EBay. You bring up valid points about the cost of replacing parts but even taking that into account, I'd personally pay a lot more than $200. 

BTW, how do you compare the Look 585 against the Q? A good buddy of mine has owned a lot of bikes, and I mean *a lot *and he still says that his 585 Ultra was one of the best bikes he ever had. 

Cheers morgan.


----------

